# IP adresse ermitteln



## oache (29. Okt 2005)

hallo

ich gehe mit einem router ins internet. mit welcher methode kann ich denn dessen ip adresse ermitteln?
die lokale ip adresse kann ich mit getAdress() ermitteln, aber die brauche ich nicht

viele gruesse
oache


----------



## sliwalker (29. Okt 2005)

Hoi,

ist jetzt mal eine Alternative, die Du nehmen kannst, wenn keine besseren Vorschläge kommen.

Du könntest, (argh) per Java-Befehl das DOS-Kommando "tracert" ausführen (z.B. nach google) und Dir die Ausgabe parsen. So wie ich das im Moment denke, ist der zweite oder dritte Hop Deine externe Adresse vom Router.(Kann ich grad nicht testen...genau der zweite Hop fehlt im Moment bei mir :? 

Ist ne wilde Idee, eb ich zu..was Anderes fällt mir aber im Moment nicht ein.


----------



## Roar (29. Okt 2005)

die externe IP des rouiters wird da gar nicht angezeigt, nur die im lan. bau dir ein php script oder servlet, was nur die IP des requests zurückschickt und ruf das auf.


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Okt 2005)

entweder

du gehts raus ins internet und lässt dich zurückverfolgen (www.dnsstuff.com)

oder

du gehst zum router und fragst ihn, welche IP er gerade "nach aussen" verwendet (z.B. ifconfig unter Linux)

von deinem "lokalen" Rechner aus gehts nicht


----------



## Mag1c (31. Okt 2005)

Hi,

wenn man die IP nicht aus dem Router bekommt, hilft auch:

http://www.whatismyip.com/

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Gast (31. Okt 2005)

n' bisschen offtopic: ich bekomme bei dnsstuff.com und bei whatismyip.com zwei verschiedene ips angezeigt. außerdem sagt dnsstuff, meine location wäre united kingdom. kann mir das jemand erkären?


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Okt 2005)

> n' bisschen offtopic: ich bekomme bei dnsstuff.com und bei whatismyip.com zwei verschiedene ips angezeigt.


kann eigentlich nicht sein, was für ein Provider? Router??


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2005)

> was für ein provider, router



aol , sinus 154 dsl router

scheint an aol zu liegen. ich bekomme bei 6 verschiedenen 'ip-anzeige-seiten' tatsächlich 6 verschiedene adressen. gehe ich mit mozilla oder netscape rein, bekomme ich 6 identische adressen. schon ein bisschen seltsam, oder? kann doch net sein, dass aol laufend dynamische ip's vergibt?


----------



## Mag1c (1. Nov 2005)

Moin,

ich würde das mal auf den AOL-Browser schieben. Bin auch bei AOL, habe aber keine AOL-SW installiert  Ich hatte solche Probs noch nicht.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Grizzly (1. Nov 2005)

Ich würde es auch auf den AOL Browser schieben. Wahrscheinlich geht der über AOL Proxy in Großbritannien. Schätze ich jetzt einfach mal... ???:L


----------



## oache (3. Nov 2005)

ok, dass ich die ip adresse mit einem klick auf die webseite www.wasistmeineip.de bekomme, weiss ich...
aber ich will die adresse ja aus einem php skript oder einem java programm bekommen.
ich hab mir das so irgendwie gedacht:
die java anwendung schickt jede minute ein datenpaket an das skript, das php-skript kann dann hoffentlich
aus dem datenpaket die ipadresse des routers ermitteln (ich weiss zwar nicht wie man das am einfachsten 
macht) und dann wird die ipadresse in einer variable im php skript gespeichert.

wie lautet denn der php befehl, um von einem eingehenden datenpaket die ipadresse zu bekommen?

viele gruesse
oache


----------



## Roar (3. Nov 2005)

$_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']


----------

